

Turning Depression into Inspiration - gambler
http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1014445/Turning-Depression-into

======
sixtofour
The presentation of the video and slides is interesting. I especially liked
having the real time table of contents.

Subject matter is interesting too, even if you're not a depressed indie game
developer.

